
Show HN: Beautiful Personal Site and Domain and Email in Seconds - akrymski
http://gripid.com
======
akrymski
Hi, I'm the co-author. This has been a little side-project for us because I
couldn't find anything to generate a personal site for myself in a few
seconds. Full-featured website builders seemed much too cumbersome. Any
feedback always appreciated!

PS Here's my site for example: [http://krymski.com](http://krymski.com) . A
bunch of friends copied it, and that's what gave us the idea.

